# Lageplan selber zeichnen



## eic (15. August 2004)

Hallo zusammen

Bin am erstellen einer neuen Website und möchte bei der Kontaktadresse einen Lageplan/Situationsplan selber zeichen. Dafür habe ich von einer Website einen digitalen Kartenausschnitt kopiert und im Photoshop reinkopiert. Über diesen lege ich nun eine neue Ebene, durch welche ich jetzt sozusagen durchpausen kann.

Aber jetzt kommen die Probleme: Wie zeichne ich die Strassen, einen allfälligen Fluss, See, die Strassennamen, die schräg stehen etc. 

Leider habe ich nirgends im Web eine Anleitung gefunden.

Hilfe wäre echt cool ;-)


----------



## Tobias Menzel (15. August 2004)

Hi,

ich würde zum Nachzeichnen der Straßen etc. eher ein Vektorprogramm verwenden, um Freihandpfade z.B. stufenweise glätten zu lassen (ich glaube, PS unterstützt so eine Funktion nicht).

Du könntest allerdings auch die Straßen (sind ja gelb bzw. weiß) markieren (Zauberstab oder Farbbereich auswählen) und diese Auswahl dann nach Bedarf glätten, falls sie zu ausgefranst ist. Unebenheiten durch Überlappungen bzw. Schriftzüge müsstest Du dann in der Auswahl allerdings per Hand ausgleichen.
Achte darauf, dass Dein Resultat dem Original nicht zu ähnlich wird, da Auszüge aus Straßenkarten nur verwendet werden dürfen, wenn sich die eigene Version hinreichend vom Original unterscheidet.

Straßennamen lassen sich allerdings auch mit PhotoShop prima in jedem Winkel zeichnen -> z.B. können auch Textebenen mit Transformieren - Drehen rotiert werden.

Gruß

EDIT: ich sehe grade, dass die Straßennamen nicht im ganzen rotiert wurden, sondern Zeichenweise... ob das PS-Texttool so etwas unterstützt, bezweifle ich, aber ich würde die Namen am Stück rotieren (wie es auf vielen anderen Karten zu sehen ist - und m.E. auch besser lesbar).


----------



## eic (15. August 2004)

Danke, werde ich mal so probieren, allenfalls wechsle ich vielleicht mal in den Illustrator.


----------



## da_Dj (16. August 2004)

Die Strassennamen "rotieren" funktioniert ab PS CS wunderbar, mit der Pfadtool und "am Pfad ausrichten"


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (16. August 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von eic _
> *[...]allenfalls wechsle ich vielleicht mal in den Illustrator. *


Wenn Du dieses Programm schon zur Verfügung hast, dann befolge Datic's
Rat und zeichne das Ganze dort nach, ist IMHO einfacher und geht vor allen
Dingen viel schneller und ist sauberer. Gut, mit PS bekommt man das auch
hin, aber es ist wesentlich komfortabler mit einem Vektorprogramm.

Gruss Markus


----------



## Meikel25 (18. August 2004)

So eine Karte geht ganz einfach mit Illustrator. Die Original-Karte einfach in einer Ebene legen, diese schützen und dann eine neue Ebene bauen wo alle Straßen enthalten sind. am besten ist es für jede fläche (straßen, namen, häuser, etc.) neue ebenen zu benutzen, so kannst du mit strg+a alles auswählen und denen farben zuweisen, falls du spontan farben wecheln willst.
ich hoffe ich konnte dir helfen, ansonsten einfach fragen.


----------



## Roaster (18. August 2004)

Wie sieht es denn genau mit dem Urheberrecht aus und inwieweit darf man Vorlagen benutzen, so wie es in den Antworten beschrieben ist?!
Es wäre auch nett, eine gesetzliche Grundlage oder ähnliches mitaufzuzählen. Vermutungen sind mir zu unsicher.

Viele Grüsse
Martin


----------

